#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Project: Moskee Ain Chkef ( Minaret).

## actie-voor-marokko

Update: Actie bouw moskee Ain Chkef:
Wa salaam wa aleikoum rahmatou Allahi wa barakatou,
Tijdens onze inzamelingsactie voor de moskee zijn we erachter gekomen dat deze moskee zonder bouwvergunning is gebouwd. Om die reden hebben wij besloten zelf alsnog een aanvraag in te dienen voor bouwvergunning. Dit hebben we gedaan omdat de moskee nog niet af was en daarnaast tijdens onze inzameling is gebleken dat de werkzaamheden die al waren verricht door een aannemer die de moskee in de arm had genomen, niet goed zijn uitgevoerd inmiddels hebben wij een bouwvergunning gekregen. De bedoeling is nu dat een aannemer die wij zelf in de arm hebben genomen de moskee opnieuw gaat inspecteren en alle reeds uitgevoerde werkzaamheden gaat beoordelen, daar waar nodig worden er dingen gecorrigeerd en/of verbeterd . De bouw van de minaret zal daarnaast gebeuren aan de hand van een ontwerp dat wij hebben aangevraagd bij een architect. De verwachting is dat het ontwerp over 2 weken klaar zal zijn en daarna kunnen wij beginnen met de bouw van de minaret.
Al deze stappen hebben wij kunnen zetten dankzij het bedrag van iets meer dan 5000,- dat wij tot nu toe hebben ingezameld. Hiermee hebben wij op 15 oktober een daadwerkelijk begin kunnen maken met de uitvoering van de werkzaamheden. Wij zijn begonnen met de buitenmuur om de moskee die vernieuwd moest worden.
De bedoeling is dat wij, zoals jullie van ons gewend zijn, tijdens en na de bouw fotos zullen plaatsen van de vorderingen en het eindresultaat.
Via deze weg willen wij een ieder die iets kwijt kan een donatie te doen zodat wij er samen voor kunnen zorgen dat de moskee verder wordt afgebouwd en afgewerkt.
Het bouwplan:
* Minaret
* Kamer voor overledenen wordt gestuct en betegeld
* 5 ramen worden geplaatst
* Ruimte voor de koranlessen wordt gestuct en betegeld
* Muur om de moskee wordt vernieuwd
* 2 deuren worden in deze muur om de moskee aangebracht
* Moskee wordt aan de buitenkant gestuct en geverfd
* 2 deuren worden vernieuwd aan de binnenkant.
* Muur aan de zijkant wordt geplaatst + grote deur
* Ruimte voor de imaam wordt vernieuwd
* inspecteren van de moskee en de reeds uitgevoerde werkzaamheden en waar nodig worden er dingen gecorrigeerd/verbeterd
Begroting:
Voor deze werkzaamheden is in totaal een bedrag nodig tussen de  17.500,-
en  20.000,-. (het kan iets minder of meer zijn)
Wil jij ook een bijdrage leveren aan de bouw van de minaret en de verdere afwerking van de moskee? Maak dan nu het bedrag dat je kunt missen over naar:
Bankrekening (ING) NL 02INGB0006364736
Ten name van: Stichting Actie voor Marokko
Onder vermelding van: Moskee Ain Chkef
Overmaken vanuit het buitenland: IBAN-nummer: NL02INGB0006364736
BIC-nummer: INGBNL2A
Moge Allah subhanahu wa taala jullie rijkelijk belonen voor jullie goedheid en vrijgevigheid . Moge Hij jullie beschermen en jullie bezittingen en goedheid doen vermeerderen opdat wij samen nog vele mooie projecten kunnen realiseren. Allahoema amien.
Update: Reeds uitgevoerd:
* Muur om de moskee wordt vernieuwd
* 2 deuren worden in deze muur om de moskee aangebracht (1 is geplaatst)
* 2 deuren worden vernieuwd aan de binnenkant.
* Muur aan de zijkant wordt geplaatst + grote deur
* 5 ramen worden geplaatst (3 ramen zijn al geplaatst)
-->>>We zijn nu bezig met minaret.

----------


## Lala-Amiraaa

----------------------

----------


## Nora92

------------------------

----------

